# The Move is ON!



## Philly (19 May 2006)

Hi Folks
You may (or not) know about my impending house move. It is finally (after what seems a life time) happening and we are moving on Thursday!
A virgin workshop awaits, just need to move my existing modest kit (somehow).
So apologies if I'm a little distant this week (Broadband is going to take a week or two for BT to "connect" :roll: ) I'll be busy but will take the occasional coffe break for a browse.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Paul Chapman (19 May 2006)

\/ \/ \/ \/


----------



## Midnight (20 May 2006)

cue Philly runnin round the new shop / haus like a kid in a candy store with so many gotta builds that there's no logical place to start...


----------



## PowerTool (20 May 2006)

Good luck on the move - is this your chance to do "Phillys Ultimate Workshop"? (No mezzanine floors and drinks cabinets,though :lol: )

Andrew


----------



## DaveL (20 May 2006)

Philly, 

Good luck with the move, you will need lots of wheatabix. 



PowerTool":245077ul said:


> No mezzanine floors


Now I think that a mezzanine floor would be better than a timber pile for storing the stock ready for use.


----------



## Philly (20 May 2006)

I'm just trying to find out which Plasma screen goes best with the Lie-Nielsens...... :roll: 
Philly


----------



## Steve Maskery (20 May 2006)

Why isn't there an emoticon with a green face?

(Jealous about the new WS, not the move, you understand...)

Best of luck,
Steve


----------



## Alf (20 May 2006)

:mrgreen: (On Steve's behalf)

'Bout time. _Bon chance_.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## gidon (20 May 2006)

Good luck Philly.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## superunknown (20 May 2006)

Good luck, hope all goes well. We exchanged yesterday after the the few months imaginable. We move out on the 2nd and in on the 9th. (very long story!)

:shock:


----------



## Philly (20 May 2006)

Thanks for all the well wishes-I appreciate it  
I'll post some pics of the change-over. If I can find my camera after the move :lol: 
Nola-glad your finally exchanged  
Cheers
Philly


----------



## mahking51 (20 May 2006)

Philly,
Good luck with the move; should you find that you have too little space for all the toys I'd be gald to take care of a few for you.... :lol: 

BTW very important in all the bustle not to leave the wife and kids behind!
Regards
Martin


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 May 2006)

Make sure you clearly mark the box that has the kettle in it :wink: 

Hope it goes well

Paul


----------



## Mike.C (20 May 2006)

Good luck with the move, and good luck with your new workshop.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Philly (20 May 2006)

Gee, Martin, you wouldn't believe how many PM's I've had on that subject.... :lol: Thanks, though :wink: 
Packed all my hand tools and moved all my timber today. Quite frightening how much you "accumulate" over time.... :roll: 
I have a spare room at work (which I just happened to clear out last month  ) and have moved the timber and hand tools there. Gonna take the power tools (routers, ,etc) tomorrow and that leaves the big machines (all on mobile bases, thank goodness) and assorted nik-naks.
cheers
Philly


----------



## Shadowfax (20 May 2006)

Good luck with it all, Philly. I hate moving! Mind you, a new workshop is one excellent incentive to go!
Let us know how it goes (or went) when you can.
Best wishes.

SF


----------



## Philly (20 May 2006)

Cheers SF-Thursday is the big day!
Philly


----------



## NeilO (20 May 2006)

Best of Luck moving into your new workshop, Philly.....and the house too  
Lets hope its big enough, saving you having to move again :shock:


----------



## Newbie_Neil (21 May 2006)

Hi Philly

Fantastic news, I'm pleased it's actually going to happen.

All the best with the move,
Neil


----------



## dedee (22 May 2006)

Hope it goes well. Do I recall that the new workshop is bigger ie room for more tools :wink: 

Looking forward to the gloats


Andy


----------



## Adam (22 May 2006)

Heres what I found! Packing timber into small "packets" helps - held together by parcel tape. To stop the tape getting sticky gunge everywhere, I used masking tape (low tack) wrapped around a few times to provide a insulation against the glue off the parcel tape.

I built a lifting "frame" for the Planer Thicknesser with "lift here" labels on it, so they wouldn't pick it up by the ends of the beds. 

Wrap and tape all mains cables/plugs securely to the machine, so they don't catch as they go through door ways.

The drill press, I used a scrap of wood to wedge the head unit to the table to ensure everything stayed completed rigid.

Check they don't use the machines as "tables" and pile loads of junk on inside the truck. Mine ended up getting a seperate van just for the machines. Some items are more susceptable - your planer for example.

Label every last item that goes into a box, on the sides (preferably opposite ones if possible), as you end up opening every box (DAMHIKT) looking for some small useful widget you need. Tis no good labelling the top, when its 3 boxes high, you can't see whats in the bottom two boxes.

Keep offering tea to the removals guys! I explained all about the workshop equipment before they started, and they decided to move it last, so that I'd be able to direct how and where each machine should be carried. 

Good luck! And (presuming) you've got removals men, let them do the hard work!

Adam


----------



## Philly (23 May 2006)

Thanks Neil!
Andy, it is slightly bigger-and with windows so I get some natural light!!
Adam
Many thanks-you obviously are speaking from experience :lol: 
I am renting my own tail-lift van for the workshop move. I don't trust others with moving my machinery, etc. Cue bad dream of jointer being lifted by beds, etc..... :shock: 
Another day of packing and were off. :? 
Wish me luck,
Philly


----------



## Adam (23 May 2006)

Have you considered hiring one of these from HSS? They make life a lot easier!

Electric pallet trucks








Electric sack carts - climbs stairs!






These things are the business - tracked stairclimbers - I know you've got a tail lift - but even so, this does save the back!!






You'll be exhausted by the end of the day!

Adam


----------



## Colin C (23 May 2006)

Best of luck with the move and may the gods of calm go with you  
Ps may you not hear any funny cracking noises :wink:


----------



## Philly (23 May 2006)

Adam
Thank goodness I can back the van up to my garage door at both ends of the journey! As all my machinery is on mobile bases it should be relatively straight forward (setting myself up to be proven wrong :roll: )
Have also roped in a workmate to halp with the lifting and also do any necessary plumbing work :wink: 
Cheers
Philly  
Who is getting a bit excited now :shock:


----------



## Vormulac (23 May 2006)

A little late, but I'd like to throw in my best wishes for a straightforward and low-stress move! Good luck sir!

V.


----------



## Philly (23 May 2006)

Thanks V, Colin!
Philly


----------



## Colin C (23 May 2006)

Not a problem Philly as before i moved in to the house we are in at the moment , I moved about 6 times in 3-4 years:shock: ( 22- 25 ) so I dont wish moving on anyone.
Unless you are moving to a bigger workshop, whioch from what I have read, I think you are :mrgreen:


----------



## llangatwgnedd (23 May 2006)

Best of luck Philly.
Dont get to stressed out, see you the other side :wink:


----------



## Charley (23 May 2006)

Good Luck with the move Philly and the new workshop  Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Waka (23 May 2006)

Philly

Good luck with the move, I'll be round next week to check on the new WS.


----------



## Philly (23 May 2006)

Thanks, Gents!
Have hired a 7.5 ton truck to carry the workshop-picking it up tomorrow night  
Camera is at the ready (and the kettle and tea bags set aside ready, Waka :wink: )
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Les Mahon (24 May 2006)

> Have hired a 7.5 ton truck to carry the workshop



Not bad, you'll do it in half a dozen trips then  

Best of luck with it - I'm just back from the solicitor deailing with my impending move, I'll let on that I could get the existing workshop inside the new one three times!!!! More to follow when the paperwork gets done

Les


----------



## Newbie_Neil (24 May 2006)

Hi Philly



Philly":3c04q6ci said:


> Have hired a 7.5 ton truck to carry the workshop-picking it up tomorrow night



  

Does it have a tail-lift?

Hope all goes well.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Philly (24 May 2006)

Tail lift?? You know it Neil!!! :lol: 
Thanks Les-good luck!
Philly


----------



## Mcluma (25 May 2006)

Phill

Good luck today, and may the weather be with you 

So you when your back on-line (hopefully with lots of pics)


----------



## Nick W (25 May 2006)

Philly,

Best of luck today.


----------



## Philly (28 May 2006)

Update!!
We are in! All went fairly smoothly and have almost finished un-packing. Nearly :lol: 
The new workshop should be well suitable, all machinery is in place and once the racking and shelves are up I can get the tools back in. Need the electrician in first to put in some new circuits for the big saws.
I'm fairly well exhausted (and missing my broadband connection!!!) but will get some photo's posted soon.
Have a good weekend,
Philly


----------



## MikeW (28 May 2006)

Well congratulations to you and yours! That seems from my vantage point to have gone well--but then, I wasn't there :lol: 

Take care, Mike
awaiting pics of the shop...well, and some of the house would be ok...


----------



## Jaco (28 May 2006)

Good luck with the move, and dont forget the the LSS "Life Support System", the BEER!

Phil


----------



## Chris Knight (28 May 2006)

Philly,
Congratulations! By all means put your feet up but we want photos!!!


----------



## sliver (28 May 2006)

Hello Philly,
Just a quick line to say I hope you enjoyed your first weekend in your new home & to wish you many more. Cheers, Sliver.


----------



## Philly (28 May 2006)

Thanks everyone! I sneaked into work tonight to use the Internet. Somewhat faster than dial-up :lol: 
There are some initial pics here!
Cheers
Philly  
Who's off for a beer :twisted:


----------



## syntec4 (28 May 2006)

Philly":3hbqqtqh said:


> Cheers
> Philly
> Who's off for a beer :twisted:



Looks like you deserve one too  Nice one.

Good luck in you're new home to you and youre family.
Regards
Lee.


----------



## Paul Chapman (28 May 2006)

Philly,

How on Earth do you have the energy to move house, pop into work and post pictures - you must be much younger and fitter than me :? 

Well done - looks like it went well. Enjoy your beer ccasion5: 

Paul


----------



## Midnight (28 May 2006)

best not overdo it on the beer... by the looks o things you'll need to suvk in and walk sideways in the shop to get around till things get organised..

looks like some quality space though..


----------



## Nigel (28 May 2006)

Hi Philly 

Just caught up with your move (been away) enjoyed the pictures

That looked like hard work, hope you get sorted soon but then thats the fun part setting up a new workshop and yes I am jealous

Good luck 

Nigel


----------



## Philly (4 Jun 2006)

Little update for you Folks....
I have insulated and dry lined the outer wall of the shop. A couple of coats of white paint (and on the ceiling) have made the place considerably brighter!
Still waiting for the sparky to install a circuit for the big machines so have been enjoying the "galoot lifestyle" :lol: Made a 2.5m long bench come tool storage on one wall and completely covered the rest of the wall with standards and shelving. Definitely no problem finding somewhere to dump stuff :roll: 
There are more pics here. I'll post more soon.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Noel (5 Jun 2006)

New shop has plenty of potential. Looks very useful, space wise.

Rgds

Noel

PS, drylining? input here please!
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=10260


----------



## Philly (5 Jun 2006)

Noel
Yeah, it has a better layout than the old one.
Dry lining? I am no expert (really :lol: ) I taped and skimmed the joints, when dry rubbed it out and two coats of emulsion. You could get away with it for the house but personally I would get a plasterer to skim the whole lot over. Only my 2p worth,
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Anonymous (5 Jun 2006)

Looking very nice there Philly, bright and loads of space!

Keep the pictures coming 

:wink:


----------

